# Log Off With Notepad



## Barney98 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would like a shortcut on my desktop to log off. How do i make a file on Notepad so that when I open it, my account logs off.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

never used this - so beware - but a google search provided this info
http://samanathon.com/windows-tip-log-off-your-computer-with-a-shortcut/

and here for windows7
http://superuser.com/questions/72789/are-there-windows-7-keyboard-shortcuts-for-log-off-and-standby


----------



## janikPilot (Nov 26, 2010)

etaf said:


> never used this - so beware - but a google search provided this info
> http://samanathon.com/windows-tip-log-off-your-computer-with-a-shortcut/


That is correct, but the -f switch isn't needed unless you want programs to force quit.


----------



## Fisher783 (Apr 25, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but noticed it anyways.

if you open notepad and copy and paste

shutdown -s -t 0

save the it as (name).bat 

this will turn it into a batch file which will ask permission everytime so you'll have to right click it to change the permission (on win7).
This will instantly just down your computer WITHOUT warning.


----------

